# What's happening to you in Bristol this week?



## BlackArab (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm abroad, going through a really bad time. I should have been at home looking forward to moving house and starting a new job. Feeling homesick as hell so I've been coming here to escape the misery. 

The Ashton Court thingy sounded fun, what else a gwan?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2008)

You are abroad having a really bad time? Why are you not moving? 
Hope you are ok!

In Bristol I am mostly dragging myself through this week to get to Saturday where I am going to go to techno/jungle night and have a night of 'escapism' from my everyday trials and woes.

Didn't do the ashton court thing.


----------



## Geri (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just waiting for the end of the week because I have next week off work!


----------



## hermitical (Jul 22, 2008)

Greyhound Remembrance picnic at Eastville Park in Sunday
Wild food forage tonight going from St Werburghs City Farm on to Purdown


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

i've went on the razzle dazzle in clifton and drunkenly left my cardie in the corrie tap.

met a lovely boy and hopefully going on a date this week.

keep getting lost on the way home from work cos i keep gabbing on my phone and missing my turning and losing North Street cos i'm a bozo with no sense of direction, i ended up on raleigh road yesterday all confuzzled.

but it was okay cos i passed a cheese shop because of my detour and i bought cranberry cheese from the friendlt deli man.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

I just got home from the Glade, doing fuck all until returning to w*rk on Thursday. Poss going to the techno/jungle thing at Motion skate park on the weekend. Feeding wiskey's menagerie while she's away.

rock and roll


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

and on saturday i shall mainly be wearing a silver shiny puffball dress.

i shall look like a glitterball


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2008)

Servicing a hangover.
Looking for a new job.
Getting distracted.
Going to a wedding, not in Bristol then coming back.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

looking for a flat to live in... think i might be viewing some places in clifton or cotham today or tomorrow. apart from that, just getting drunk too much in clifton, park street and town and embarassing myself a little too much in front of people from work. i'll probably fanny about spending money and having nothing to show for it when i get paid on friday.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

Clifton or Cotham?

Get you.


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate Clifton.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

well, i do work there so i just want somewhere i can fall out of bed and straight into work. looking at some places in montpellier and kingsdown, gloucester road too.

clifton is shite but again, when i finish work, i tend to just go out drinking in the local pubs with my workmates


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

My feelings are no reason why you shouldn't live there, of course.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

i don't how you can hate clifton really, and cotham is lovely.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i don't how you can hate clifton really,



the majority of people that live there mainly (not that i can talk, seeing as i'm looking to move there)

cotham is lovely though, especially for hip young people like myself


----------



## wiskey (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got back from glade . . . about to start the mammoth task of unpacking, washing, drying and repacking before womad tomorrow. 

And have to go to the broad st emerg dentist cos my tooth is fucked. 

Its all go


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

It's full of students and twats who think living there makes them posh, expensive, nowhere to park, overcrowded... shall I go on?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

strung_out said:


> the majority of people that live there mainly (not that i can talk, seeing as i'm looking to move there)
> 
> cotham is lovely though, especially for hip young people like myself



lots of students up in clifton i guess, and people with lots of money, but it IS beautiful and there are some ace pubs up there.

cotham/redland are nice too and you're only a hop skip and a jump from gloucester road.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> It's full of students and twats who think living there makes them posh, expensive, nowhere to park, overcrowded... shall I go on?



liek i say, i understand the student bit, but i think the rest of that sentence is a slight exaggeration...


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

I very much beg to differ.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> I very much beg to differ.



well i've never noticed it anyway, depends, whiteladies on friday evening is pretty soul destroying but clifton village is ace.

loads of wicked pubs up there.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with Iam. Clifton could be disappeared out of existence and the rest of Bristol would never notice.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> I agree with Iam. Clifton could be disappeared out of existence and the rest of Bristol would never notice.



oh for fucks sake, that is such bollocks, is it really purely down to the fact that people up there have lots of money?


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

As opposed to your opinion, which is based on there being "loads of wicked pubs"?



Hoo-fucking-rah.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

i don't know, i've worked in clifton for 9 years now and having to deal with the students and the middle class darlings who frequent sainsburys (where i used to work) and fresh and wild (where i work now) has made me detest a large amount of the people that live there. having said that, there are some really great people too and generally everyone's quite friendly even if they're annoying luvvys. i think there's some really great pubs and scenery in the area too. meh, i can see the good points and bad points... i think the thing that annoys me most is the way that clifton is held up as being the best bit of bristol and other parts such as st pauls, stokes croft, bedminster etc are written off as being crap because of the Whiteladies Road centric thinking that its 'the nice bit' of bristol


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

No, it's because it seems to be an entirely autonomous area of Bristol which appears to have no need to interact with any other part of the city. The rest of the city barely needs to go there either.

The number of people here willing to interpret my views in a way contrary to how I actually think astounds me.

Anyway, people in Clifton only think they have lots of money. The real cash is in Stoke Bishop


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

you could say that about any part of the city! i haven't been up gloucester road for ages and i used to live there, i hadn't been up in clifton for ages either until this weekend...that's a weird point you made there.

i get the whole pretentious thing, i do, but that can't be a reason to write off the whole area, i just think it's a narrow minded view, every area has it's goo and bad points.

every place has it's wankers.


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

Or Leigh Woods.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> As opposed to your opinion, which is based on there being "loads of wicked pubs"?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoo-fucking-rah.



i'm not saying i LOVE clifton, but i like it, just as i like most parts of bristol for different reasons.


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

And I'm just saying I don't. It's only an opinion.

How narrow minded of me...


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah but it's all this, ugh ugh clifton is full of posh wankers and pretentious students.....

it's no worse than someone saying 'ooh i'm not going down st pauls, it's full of crackheads'


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

To be honest, I'm *this* bothered what you think of it, deary.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> To be honest, I'm *this* bothered what you think of it, deary.



ooooooooh patronising tone, my fave.

what a bozo.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> you could say that about any part of the city! i haven't been up gloucester road for ages and i used to live there, i hadn't been up in clifton for ages either until this weekend...that's a weird point you made there.



It's actually entirely valid and you can't say it about anywhere else in the city either.

Anyway, strung out is entirely correct about the irritating arses at Clifton Down Sainsburys and the very fact that there's a Fresh & Wild there at all tells you everything you should ever need to know.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> It's actually entirely valid and you can't say it about anywhere else in the city either.
> 
> Anyway, strung out is entirely correct about the irritating arses at Clifton Down Sainsburys and the very fact that there's a Fresh & Wild there at all tells you everything you should ever need to know.



jsut sounds like some beautiful reverse snobbery to me.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

i had a customer come in the other day who had ordered some bread to be freshly baked for when she came in at 5pm. anyway, she came in at 5 and the person who had supposed to be baking it had been through a busy patch and completely forgotten to bake the bread. the customer stormed out of the shop furiously proclaiming that her foie gras would be ruined


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> ooooooooh patronising tone, my fave.
> 
> what a bozo.



ooooh, name calling, my fave.

what an attention seeker!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i had a customer come in the other day who had ordered some bread to be freshly baked for when she came in at 5pm. anyway, she came in at 5 and the person who had supposed to be baking it had been through a busy patch and completely forgotten to bake the bread. the customer stormed out of the shop furiously proclaiming that her foie gras would be ruined



yes a tosser, but a tosser that could appear anywhere!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> ooooh, name calling, my fave.
> 
> what an attention seeker!



what are you on? bozo is hardly at the edge of namecalling is it?

i just don't like your 'oh give the girlie who loves clifton a pat on the head, we're much more wiser and alternative than her' approach.

that's all.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

she was french so she would have been a cunt wherever she lived


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what are you on? bozo is hardly at the edge of namecalling is it?
> 
> i just don't like your 'oh give the girlie who loves clifton a pat on the head, we're much more wiser and alternative than her' approach.
> 
> that's all.



Well, I offered the chance for us to just not agree, but you chose to continue. And Attention Seeker is hardly a cutting edge insult, either. I could have worded that a in a lot more unfriendly manner, had I wished.

This is all very serious, eh?

Nevermind, we'll ignore the other bits of what I posted about why I don't like the area (parking, overcrowding and so on) and pretend that I just said the bit about the people, is that better?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> Well, I offered the chance for us to just not agree, but you chose to continue. And Attention Seeker is hardly a cutting edge insult, either. I could have worded that a in a lot more unfriendly manner, had I wished.
> 
> This is all very serious, eh?
> 
> Nevermind, we'll ignore the other bits of what I posted about why I don't like the area (parking, overcrowding and so on) and pretend that I just said the bit about the people, is that better?



erm i don't think you did offer the chance to 'agree to disagree' really.

not without snidey patronisey comments anyway.

but there you go, let's do it now.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> jsut sounds like some beautiful reverse snobbery to me.



well then you're wrong 

'inverse snob' is what I'm usually called when someone can't believe I honestly hold an opinion based on personal experience (in this case almost 30 years' worth of it).


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> I very much beg to differ.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

ha this thread is a beautiful example of why stig hates the happy smiley face smilie! it's somehow taken on a smug side.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

arguments in the bristol forum arent as fun as the ones in other forums


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

Kept me busy whilst I was on hold to VMWare, though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 22, 2008)

I ended up back in Clifton a bit last weekend, and was really wondering if it's changed since i lived there 10 years or so ago. Sure it used to be more chilled, and have fewer pashminas, boutiques and generally 'rah' type people. Not that there's anything wrong with them, just wondering if the place has actually changed, or whether i've just become more/differently observant. 

Still prefer St Pauls/Montpelier/ St Werburghs kinda area though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have been having a hard time BlackArab (((BA)))  I went to the picnic at Ashton court and had a lovely time- just such a nice spot and good company and homemade bread.

Today I was on trial in Yate for not displaying my tax on my car (it fell off) the case was dropped. (just as well as it was a bloody wasted of time anyway) Now I am at home feeling premenstrual and wishing I had a mountain of chocolate peanuts. Later I am going to burn all the stuff I chopped in the garden and have a little BBQ.


----------



## Geri (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> I agree with Iam. Clifton could be disappeared out of existence and the rest of Bristol would never notice.



Me too. 

I used to work there and it's just horrendous in term time. It would take twice as long to do your shopping in a lunch hour as it did out of term.

Of course it has a lot of lovely buildings, and if all the students and rich people disappeared, I would probably quite like it.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes love it, thank you fellow Bristolians. This thread has had the desired effect which is   In fact I read it twice. I'm trying not to be mysterious or melodramatic, please understand that I'm just dealing right now with a really bad situation that I don't really want to post about and was just wishing I was back in Bristol doing normal stuff instead and had a massive urge to hear what others were up to.

The interweb is great for escaping reality. 

Loved how it descended into a battle about Clifton as I've been flat-sitting there for a mate recently. Only a temporary thing, thank god, as I'm tired of being the only ethnic in the Village. 

ps Fizzerbird its emergency visit, sorry wasn't clearer in OP

pps cheers Kali


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope whatever emergency it was/is gets sorted with a positive conclusion.

urban is a sanctuary 

Bristol is gert lush


----------



## geekpenguin (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm at worky work up on Park Row. Got over an hour to go  and it's really hot and busy in here. Although I can't complain, cause any job which allows you to reply on a forum must be pretty good. Would like to be going out for food later, but I've got family down and have to settle for crappy lamb chops instead. It's too hot for lamb chops...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2008)

My tummy hurts


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> I've got family down and have to settle for crappy lamb chops instead. It's too hot for lamb chops...



It's never too hot for lamb chops!


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Iam said:


> It's full of students and twats who think living there makes them posh, expensive, nowhere to park, overcrowded... shall I go on?



please do as I'm very curiou as to which catagory you are putting me in


----------



## Iam (Jul 31, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> please do as I'm very curiou as to which catagory you are putting me in



Zoo residents don't count.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

This week, in Bristol, I'm mainly going to be annoying Iam; ya hairy wallabe


----------



## Iam (Jul 31, 2008)

Heheh.

I sort of ask for it, really.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Anything in the post? Oh yeah, that's right, 'Avon' doesn't exist


----------



## geekpenguin (Jul 31, 2008)

Geri said:


> It's never too hot for lamb chops!



It's always too hot for lamb chops . Not my favorite thing to be honest - ended up with pork slices instead which was a bit better, but it's still too hot for roast food! We need salad and noodles and stuff which doesn't make you feel like you're in the middle of winter!


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2008)

I cycled 20 miles on Sunday and had a gorgeous lamb roast in between. Love it.


----------



## Iam (Jul 31, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> Anything in the post? Oh yeah, that's right, 'Avon' doesn't exist



Now you're just being mean.

But yes, it arrived yesterday. And it's white and slim and pretty damn sexy.

Ner.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Iam said:


> And it's white and slim and pretty damn sexy.



but I'm still at home & only my misses can say that about me


----------



## Iam (Jul 31, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> but I'm still at home & only my misses can say that about me



It's true, ladies. This fine specimen is taken. Contain yourselves.

((((Ladies of Urban))))


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanna know what arrived in yer post that was slim/white and sexy...thats now that deviousmonkey is out of the equation of course


----------



## Iam (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

oh!! tempting


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

What is it? It looks like some sort of apple ipod thing?


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 1, 2008)

It's an Airport Extreme: Apples version of an ADSL router. I'm sure Iam will tell you all about it in his own excitable little way


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like a new fangled scanner. Just right for scanning bits to put on the Naked thread


----------



## Iam (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL, trust you!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Looks like a new fangled scanner. Just right for scanning bits to put on the Naked thread



They would have to bit lickle ickle beany bits to fit on that thing!


----------



## Iam (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2008)

Iam said:


>




Does that mean you were actually considering scanning yer nether regions then Iam?


----------



## Iam (Aug 2, 2008)

Moi? I'd never do such a thing!


----------

